# High End TV's



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For some of you out there wanting to go with a high end TV. Perhaps you may want to look at the 54" Panasonic TC-P54Z1. This is a beautiful product. Only drawback for some is the high cost, right about $ 6,000.00. But it is one of the first totally wireless sets, accept for the powercord. It comes with a wireless box to hook up all the cords and inputs.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually, Samsung released one of these almost two years ago. They haven't released any new models of it since then, so I'm guessing it never really took off although it had some good reviews. It was released om 50" and 58" models. The 50" model is currently selling for about $1,500. The model line is the Samsung FP-T94W.

I was hoping to save up for one or even a newer version, but I guess they are old news now.

- Merg


----------

